# Slipanlage selbst gebaut



## muddyliz (14. August 2007)

Ich habe das Problem, dass zwischen dem Bootsliegeplatz und dem Wasser 4 Stufen sind und noch der Steg.
Jetzt hab ich mir aus 4x6er Kanthölzern ne Slipanlage gebaut. Die ist im unteren Teil 3 m lang und wird einfach mit 180er Sparrennägeln oben hinter der letzten Treppenstufe und unten in 2 Löchern im Steg festgesteckt. Dann kommt noch das obere, 1 m lange Teil dran, ebenfalls mit 2 Sparrennägeln an unteren Teil festgesteckt. Die Mittelstütze ist mit Scharnieren befestigt, klappt automatisch beim Aufbauen raus und setzt sich auf die 2. Stufe von unten. Auf den Kanthölzern sind kleine Bockrollen festgeschraubt, jede mit 40 kg Tragkraft. Das Ganze wiegt ca. 25 kg und ist in 3-4 Minuten aufgebaut.
Runterlassen kann man das Boot von Hand. Zum Hochziehen hab ich ne alte Winde genommen, die ich ürsprünglich mal für Bergbauforschungen konstuiert hatte. Ist recht schwer und eigentlich überdimensioniert, denn die Übersetzung mittels Zahnrädern und Kette bräuchte man eigentlich nicht. Aber wenn das Teil schon Jahre lang hier rumsteht .... Zur Sicherheit hab ich die Winde mit nem alten Fassreifen noch an einem Baum gesichert. Und falls der Baum mal dicker wird bohrt man einfach weiter vorn zwei neue Löcher in den Fassreifen und schraubt die Winde wieder fest.


----------



## Ammersee-angler (14. August 2007)

*AW: Slipanlage selbst gebaut*

sauber. taugt echt!! Respekt!!


----------



## Ammersee-angler (14. August 2007)

*AW: Slipanlage selbst gebaut*

Geile Page, hat sicher sau lange gedauert des alles Reinzuschreiben. Hast du des alles selber gebaut??


----------



## muddyliz (14. August 2007)

*AW: Slipanlage selbst gebaut*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Geile Page, hat sicher sau lange gedauert des alles Reinzuschreiben. Hast du des alles selber gebaut??


Na klar, oder meinst du ich klaue Bilder? |supergri#h


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (14. August 2007)

*AW: Slipanlage selbst gebaut*

sehr geile Idee =)


----------



## HD4ever (15. August 2007)

*AW: Slipanlage selbst gebaut*

fein gemacht ! #r
Man muß sich nur zu helfen wissen .... #6


----------



## robi_N (15. August 2007)

*AW: Slipanlage selbst gebaut*

sieht ja sau gut aus! das gucke ich mir mal an wenn wir nochmal vorbei kommen.


----------



## Reisender (18. August 2007)

*AW: Slipanlage selbst gebaut*

Nun kann der Ernst mich auch Slipen.....

Coul gemacht Ernst, ich bin immer wieder überwältigt was du so machst.#h#h


----------

